# Skyline R3334 GTR - BBS lemans Wheels !



## kopeX (Aug 12, 2009)

New BBS Lemans RIMS on The Beast  










What do you think ?


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

In my opinion.......................


..........

...........:thumbsup: Great!!!


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

looks great


----------



## dwn_gtr (Aug 8, 2009)

fantastic, more photos please? i was confused when i saw this photo at first


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Yum, more piccies please..


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Thats awesome


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

BBS LMs on skyline is BEST!!


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Beautiful...


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Very nice! More pics please!


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Lars-GT-R33 said:


> Very nice! More pics please!


+1!

What kit is it? Or are they reworked R34 GTR Parts? Me like!

Marc


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

itsz nice.


----------



## kopeX (Aug 12, 2009)

Thx Guys  

reworked R34 GTR Parts

Heres some pictures with the VORK rims 























































































































Enjoy


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

stunning!!!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

They are nice, but after seeing pictures of the car with it's old wheels im not sure the change was right...


----------



## dwn_gtr (Aug 8, 2009)

the finishing is really good, lay men wouldn't know that a conversion was done.I think the front does flow with the r33 rear. such a tough looking car!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

superb...


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow! stunning - How much is 34? Looking at the pics it loks like bumper, lights and bonnet? How close a fit were the 34 parts?


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

i know know sending my wheels away to be done satin black is the right move , how much work is involved in fitting a 34 front end looks factory.....


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

The car looks good! It's pretty much in the same condition it left Japan. I remeber seeing it over there at the auction. I also read the VMAX magazine last month where it was featured, good read  
Say "hi!" to Martin @ VMAX :wavey:


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

love it:bowdown1:

but i do think the black wheels made it look more evil looks like its been put together very well

what rear diffuser is it?


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks good, but for me its too much of a clash of the straight lines of the 34 and the smooth lines of the 33. I think in another color would look horrible as that color hides alot of the lines.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

If you like it or not has to do with your personal taste....i think its quite good not because its beautiful,more because it is unique and looks very well build...:wavey:


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

I gota say , the whole conversions that BEE do I thought were tacky and should be left to the gts-t and gts4s as these cars are GTRs but after seeing this one Im like god dam , it looks stunning mate :bowdown1:


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

beautiful pics :bowdown1:


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

superb mean looking r33. the r34 bumper suits it very well. I prefer the original wheels but that's my taste  

what counts is that you like it the way it is and that's it 

Ray


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

The LM wheels are different class, quality is stunning really. Looks more tasteful with the LM's and more boy racer with the black wheels. Love this car though, rarely see a GTR this unique. Personally I think it looks even better than a R34, the R33 has a nicer A$$


----------



## blacktopassasin (Oct 2, 2009)

great looking car looks good with the r34 front, not like sum r32's with the bee-r kit kit, they look hacked up sumtimes


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I like LMs too...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I love the R334 in MP.... dark wheels are mean


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

That is so cool, the 34 front on the 33 just works brilliantly. I'm with Liam though, the original wheels looked harder.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

blue34 said:


> I like LMs too...


I agree....


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

I have the same 2 sets of wheels for my R33 GTR. The TE37 are for the track.But its a hard decision...http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/1131/bild0037.jpg http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/7812/cimg3462.jpg

Daniel


----------



## carbongtr (May 31, 2008)

mad kit you gotta love bee*r


----------

